# Lining only 5mm after 3 weeks progynova, please help



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

Desperate for advice.  Im on my FET cycle at the moment.  I started cycling on synarel 1st April, then been on Progynova 3 x 2mg daily since 21st April, so nearly 3 weeks of progynova.  I went in for my first scan pre transfer assuming my lining would be well and truly ready given most people seem to only be on the drug for a shorter time than me (I had it longer due to clinic moving) so expected big thick lining.  I cant believe it but im no there yet.  Im at 5mm.  Now they haven't told me what it should be, but nurse did look surprised after id been cycling so long on the progynova.  THey have upped my progynova to 4 x 2mg a day.  Desperate for any similar stories.  I have to stay on it for a week and then get another scan.  Please help im freaking out a bit.  On my fresh cycle whilst stimming I had poor response to stimms and had to take this longer too.  Help! xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Mross - have you been eating Brazil nuts & drinking pineapple juice? xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hello mross, cycle buddy  hope you are ok. i think 8mm is what they are looking for so not so far to go. i know the nurse said is not always easy on medicated FET
what about something to get the blood flow going to the vital areas to get the lining growing, i did theses things, not sure if they made difference or if you already doing them.......... Keep your tummy warm, eat some extra protein, an acupuncture session? Also I did these especially the last one whilst watching the TV!! 
http://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html
lots of luck .......     

/links


----------



## michelle samantha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi
Ivfmamma I have seen your reply to one of the ladies on here, does it affect your womb lining if you eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice, I have been eating brazil nuts since end of March but havent drank any pineapple juice for a while
Thanks


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I had to up my dose to 6x2mg per day for an extra week. I made sure I kept heat on my tummy and drank whole organic milk. A lot of it!!  It went up to 8mm in the week, you will get there lovely xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks girls.

I had a down day yesterday and convinved myself its not working, but feeling much more positive today.  Soooo.....brazil nuts, pineapple juice, hot water bottles and yoga (check) I just read online apparently orgasms are good too as they stimulate blood flow to your uterus!!!!!!!!!!  Hmmm, think will give it a go! 

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed will keep you posted. xxx


----------

